# Looking for a mini donkey



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

My wife has her heart set on a miniature donkey and I would like to find one for her. Does anyone know where we can find one? It would live with our goats and be their protector.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know how far you are wanting to go but, here are a few numbers that I know of people wanting to get rid of some of them : 756-0473 . Ok well I only found one but here ya go.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

look up old orchard, thats where my mini donkey came from origonally. I am the 3rd owner but shes really good, I know they are here in PA but forget where, they also have pygmy goats, I know that they are listed on the NPGA website for breeders there. Also do you know anyone out that way that gets the lancaster farmer? Theres always some in there, in either section b( mailbox markets) or section d ( horses or exotics) If I see any listed will let you know, I know my sister lives in Big Run and someone she knows gets it.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Check out the horse for sale sites

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/home.cfm/horses.html
http://www.dreamhorse.com/
http://www.horsefinders.com/search.php?cat=horse
http://www.equinehits.com/horses_search.php

Try some of those, there are others.


----------

